# Memorizing M-slice edges



## alexc (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, I am trasitioning to M2 and I need help memorizing the M-slice edges. I want to memorize the M-slice edges to where they actually go, so I don't have to remember about shooting to the opposite place. Can an experienced M2 user please give an example scramble and solution? Also, I've heard suggestions to do the M edges with commutators, but since I don't know commutators for edges I was thinking I could do free setup 3 cycle for them. Any thoughts on that idea?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 30, 2007)

I could consider myself a M2 "expert." I'm not too fast, around 2-2:30, but I understand the method pretty well. When I'm memorizing, I memorize 2 pieces at a time. 
Scramble in solving orientation (Mine is white on F and green on U)
L2 B D' R2 D2 B R D R' B' L2 R2 U2 L R' D' F2 B' R' U' D B' U B' F

In this scramble the first edge is an M-slice edge, BD (FD is my buffer). After BD, the next is UF. When i'm memorizing I memorize yellow-blue / green-white. Then, because the UF edge is second, I make a mental note that it's going to need to be shot to the opposite edge. I then change that pair from yellow-blue/ green-white to ""/ blue-yellow. This way, I don't need to remember where the edge has to go. I just memorize how I'm going solve each piece.


----------



## Marcell (Nov 30, 2007)

alexc said:


> Also, I've heard suggestions to do the M edges with commutators, but since I don't know commutators for edges I was thinking I could do free setup 3 cycle for them. Any thoughts on that idea?



Commutators are useful when you have an unoriented M-edge in your buffer.
See Stefan's post: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1768


----------

